# raw edge



## danimama (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All;

New to this forum. Looking for some words of wisdom. Recently removed some shower doors. What i found is that there is a raw edge of drywall. Any recomendation of what to do about this raw edge?


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

I know someone with experience will post something soon, but in the meantime you can look at this site, they have a lot of products to finish drywall.

http://trim-tex.com/products/productsindex.php


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

http://trim-tex.com/products/decorativebead.php

Look at the 2nd from the last on that page. See if someone with drywall experience thinks that would work. But it looks like a good way to do it.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Because of the shower enclosure, a normal drywall patch can't be skimmed on both sides of the batch and you'll likely get a crack at the edge of the enclosure. You could put a patch of drywall in there and mesh tape the outside joint and skim the whole thing. just be aware that if and when the joint cracks, you'll want to run a bead of silicone caulk there.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Attach a piece of drywall to the return that butts to the shower and use corner bead. Caulk the edge of the enclosure to keep from having a crack.


----------

